# Guessing My Puppy's Size - Growth Spirts



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi! I recently purchased a new puppy. I previously purchased a puppy from this breeder and was very pleased. My new girl was predicted (though I know nothing is guarenteed) to be 3.5-4 lbs. At 7 weeks she was 1.2 lbs. Which...after looking at size charts is pretty much dead-on for 3.5-4lbs. However...she is *HUGE! * In the last 4 weeks she gained a pound :!: She is not fat at all...nice, lean, and healthy looking...just BIG. Now that she is 12 wks and 2.2 lbs, according to the size chart she will be more like 5 lbs :!: MUCH larger than what I wanted...but love her to death so it's not like I am going to take her back :love2: Just disappointed that she will be larger than my other Chi. 

FYI I did not see her parents, breeder works with her dogs and networks with other local breeders...they were suppose to be 3 and 3.5lbs. 

What do YOU ALL think ??? HOW BIG WILL SHE GET ??? My male was 2.06 at 12 weeks and is now just barely over 4lbs. Do most Chi's about double in size from their weight at 12 wks?? I am hoping maybe she hit a big growth spirt!!! 

THANKS FOR YOUR FEEDBACK! :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

WELL i dont know how big she will be but if she gets 5 pounds full grown thats not HUGE thats still tiny


----------



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

*Good Point!*

No, 5lbs in not huge...guess I just look at my little 4lb guy as being the perfect size and anything bigger than him is just BIG  . Just really wanted something just a little smaller...in the 3.5 - 4 lb range. Just did not know if it was normal for a puppy to gain a pound in 1 month. She looks like she will be more like 5 lbs as my male just seems more petite looking...

Just was curious what some of you thought...

Thanks!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*chi size*

The growth charts are not always accurate in every case. There are quite a few people on this board that were misled by their breeders or their chis did not follow the chart. Yoshis weight is supposed to be between 3 and 3 1/2 lbs full grown he is following the chart pretty accurately he is 2 lbs 9 oz right now at 5 months old he usually gained anywhere from 1 to 3 oz per week. But even this is still no guarantee because you never know for sure. 

I know that you may be disappointed that your chi want be tiny but 5 and 6 lbs is still considered a toy and are still small and much easier to take care of because the smaller chis have to be really tip toed around. I hope this helps


----------



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

*Is the growth spirt normal - 1 pound in 4 weeks?*

Thanks for the feedback! I realize it is hard if not impossible to be accurate on guessing the size of your puppy...crap shoot I guess. Some are dead-on with the chart and others not even close.

Guess my question now is her big growth spirt. 1 pound weight gain from 7 wks to 12 wks. My other Chi was pretty consistent. She just bascially doubled in size in 4 wks! Are big spirts like this pretty common??

Thought growth spirts were more around 5-6 months.

THANKS!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*chi size*

Yoshi is my first chi and as of yet he hasnt had any growth spurts, he has been pretty consistent with gaining a couple of ounces each week. He is now 5 months as of Saturday so you never know what could happen but I have read in some books and been told by a few breeders that the skeletal frame of a chi is finished growing by 6 months and then the chi can gain weight but will not usually get any taller? I know that in larger dogs such as the great danes skeletal frame is fully set in at 2 yrs and they keep gaining weight up to 3 yrs.

I have also heard on this board that some peoples chis did not finish growing until well over 9 months to a year old.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie my girl gaimed most of her weight between the ages of 6 and 12 weeks and during this time totaled a little over 1lb increase (anyhthing up to 3.5 oz is normal and 1lb = 16oz so that increase sounds normal.
vixie only gained 1lb between 6 and 12 months old...

belive me its much safe having a 5lb girl than it is having a 3lb girl...but id prolly expect her big spurt to be pretty much over right now.

expect 4 1/2 lbs...


----------



## Julie G (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, I tease her and talk to her and tell her to stop growing and that she is a little piggy :snorting: ....tell her if she doesn't stop growing I'll have to trade her in...

JOKE! :laughing6: Totally love her - 3.5 or 6 lbs! Best thing is...her and Peanut totally LOVE :love5: eachother. She was the BEST thing for him...they play and play. 

I NEVER KNEW THAT CHIS MADE LIKE A FUNNY MOTO-CROSS SOUND. THEY PLAY AND BOTH OF THEM SOUND LIKE I AM WATCHING SOME X-GAMES MOTO CROSS RALLY. GRRRR.... SILLY! 

I have a neighbor that saw her and Peanut and loved them...there is a Chi craze in my complex. Two couples have gotten babies in the last month because of Peanut and Pebbles...but the new couple got a TINY TEACUP. Geeeeeze! It is REALLY SMALL. Scarey small. I mean he is cute, but looks kinda unhealthy. He's like a pound and 3 months old!


----------



## Tori Lynn (Jul 19, 2012)

My puppy is 12 weeks old and weighs 1 pound 1 oz and is in no way unhealthy. He's just a small dog, his parents were tiny too. He eats a lot, he plays a lot, and sleeps a lot too. He's a normal healthy chihuahua.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tori this thread is from 2005 just FYI. My Chloe at 12 weeks 14.2oz and she is healthy as can be but the tinys can have more health problems


----------



## Tori Lynn (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah lol. I realized that after I posted it. Yeah, the future health problems are what concerns me. That's why I'm trying to be very cautious with Winston. Right now though he's perfect.


----------

